# 

## gonsiorek

Pogooglowałem i natrafiłem na produkty słuzące do impregnacji kostki brukowej. W związku z tym, iż kilka miesięcy temu połozyłem sobie ok 80m2 Semmelrock-a zastanawiam się czy warto ? Czy faktycznie efet wizualny jest tak imponujący? Co się dzieje z takim impregnatem za 2-3 lata, nie wystepują odbarwienia ? Może ktoś ma doświadczenia, najlpiej kilkuletnie bo powiem szczerze, że moja kosta wygląda najlepiej po deszczu (braz+ obrzeża grafitowe) i moze jest jakiś sposób aby zatrzymać tę chwilę na dłużej  :smile:  

np. taki produkt:
http://www.mj.com.pl/index.php?wiad=20

----------


## rafallogi

To dobrze, że jesteś świadomy tego, że kostka powinna być impregnowana.
Kostka musi być zabezpieczona głównie przed działaniem wody.
Proponuję wejść na stronę producenta produktu Remisil CI.
www.schomburg.pl
Ja zastosowałem u siebie remisil (zwykły). Efekt wizualny (mokra kostka) nie jest rewelacyjny, ale woda nie wnika i bardzo ładnie myje sie taką zaimpregnowaną kostkę. 100% efekt mokjrej kostki daje remisil sileks. Na podjazdy, tam gdzie stoją samochody najlepszy byłby remisil he.

----------


## gonsiorek

Po jakim czasie od połozenia impregnowaleś kostkę?

----------


## carringtontomas

To ja może jeszcze zapytam jaki jest koszt takiego remisil'u?

----------


## Sonika

My mamy zaimpregnowaną Sileksem i wygląda jakby była mokra - podoba mi się  :big grin:  .
Operacja przeprowadzona rok po położeniu.
Myślałam, że to się robi raz i na zawsze, ale podobno trzeba powtarzać mniej więcej co trzy lata.

----------


## gonsiorek

> Operacja przeprowadzona rok po położeniu.
> Myślałam, że to się robi raz i na zawsze, ale podobno trzeba powtarzać mniej więcej co trzy lata.


Czy możesz napisać coś o koszcie za m2? A może jakieś fotki ? Byłbym wdzięczny  :smile:  bo mam obawy jak bedize wyglądała kostka na ktorej jest jakiś wykwit a takie się zdarzają.

----------


## Sonika

Fotki zrobię, a koszt to 20zł za metr2 (nie robiliśmy tego sami i całe szczęście, bo strasznie cuchnie i ból głowy gwarantowany) - materiał, mycie Karcherem i malowanie dwa razy.

----------


## Sonika

Obiecane zdjęcia
przed:



i po:

----------


## rafallogi

remisil zwykły za bańkę 10kg (starcza na ok. 100m. kw.) trzeba dać ok. 190zł. brutto. Sileks daje lepszy efekt wizualny, ale jest droższy, bo wydajność z 1k. to jakieś 5,5m. kw. Cena bodajże 30 zł/kg.
Ceny zależą od wielkości/pojemności opakowań. Im większe tym taniej.
Remisil HE (na podjazd, gdzie mogą przyjechać cieknące samochody  :Roll:  ), zużycie 100-300g/m. kw. kosztuje np. przy 10kg 27,50/kg.
Ale proponuję oczywiście stosowanie innych impregnatów, np.:
Brukseal, Bicolor (malowanie kolorem), Silbruk, Salsir bruk itp. (te nieco droższe).

----------


## Betsi2006

> My mamy zaimpregnowaną Sileksem i wygląda jakby była mokra - podoba mi się  .
> Operacja przeprowadzona rok po położeniu.
> Myślałam, że to się robi raz i na zawsze, ale podobno trzeba powtarzać mniej więcej co trzy lata.


Sonika 

Z tego co napisałaś to kostki nie powinno się impregnować zaraz po położeniu. Czy można?
Słyszałam że trzeba poczekać ( właśnie ok. 1 roku) aż zejdą białe naloty z kostki, dopiero potem po bardzo dokładnym umyciu mozna impregnować.

Może wiecie coś więcej na ten temat?

----------


## carringtontomas

No właśnie - czekamy na odpowiedzi bo przynajmniej u mnie temat jak najbardziej na czasie  :Smile:

----------


## Sonika

Tak mi powiedział wykonawca, że impregnuje się po jakimś czasie i przyszedł ponownie za rok i zaimpregnował po dokładnym umyciu Karcherem.

A co się miało z niej wypłukać nie wiem  :Wink2:   :Lol:  .

----------


## Betsi2006

Sonika

Mi właśnie też tk powiedział wykonwca, że impregnować dopiero gdzieś za rok, aż zejdą/ utlenią sie białe naloty z kostki ( bo niestety są).

----------


## Frankai

> Sonika
> 
> Mi właśnie też tk powiedział wykonwca, że impregnować dopiero gdzieś za rok, aż zejdą/ utlenią sie białe naloty z kostki ( bo niestety są).


Właśnie szykuję się do kładzenia kostki, a ponieważ będzie przewaga żółtej, więc impregnacja to mus. Pogrzebałem tu i tam i wychodzi, że najlepszy będzie Remisil-HE. Jako jedyny zabezpiecza przed plamami z oleju; przynajmniej u  Schomburg-Rothmeier. 
No i w reklamówce  wyraźnie jest napisane: "Do impregnacji najlepiej przeznaczać powierzchnie świeżo ułożone, które jeszcze nie zostały zabrudzone". Tylko trzeba piasek od fugowania usunąć. Ceny podane przez Sonikę są chyba zapewniają chyba przyzwoity zysk firmy wykonującej impregnację. Na podstawie cen, wydajności 100-300ml/mw i mojej powierzchni 150-200m2, wychodzi mi materiału za 4-10.7zł/m2.

----------


## pablitoo

A impregnował ktoś / oprócz mnie  :big grin:  / swoją kostkę preparatem SarsilBruk / Silikony Polskie / ? Silikonowy preparat do impregnacji wszelakiej kostki brukowej - uwydatnia i wzmacnia kolor kostki , zabezpiecza przed zabrudzeniami z oleju , smarów etc ...  i jest wodoodporny .

----------


## Frankai

> A impregnował ktoś / oprócz mnie  / swoją kostkę preparatem SarsilBruk / Silikony Polskie / ? Silikonowy preparat do impregnacji wszelakiej kostki brukowej - uwydatnia i wzmacnia kolor kostki , zabezpiecza przed zabrudzeniami z oleju , smarów etc ...  i jest wodoodporny .


Z tym wzmocnieniem kolorów (efekt mokrej kostki), to dla silikonowych jest prawdą, są jednak dużo mniej skutczną ochroną przed plamami z oleju. Wręcz spotkałem się głównie z opiniami, że nie chronią. Na zdjęciach z reklamówki Schomburg-Rethmeier (i sprzedawcy - ML Jedwabne) widać, że po Remisiliu-HE, olej nie wnika w podłoże, a przy innych impregnatach wnika odrobinę lub nawet kompletnie. Kolejny przykład na trójkąt. Napisz sobie na kartce: tanie, dobe, na wszystko. Spróbuj połączyć linią prostą. Wychodzi że produkt może być tani i dobry (ale nie na wszystko), tani i na wszystko (ale nie dobry), dobry i na wszystko (ale nie tani). Jeżeli jakiś czepialski narysuje te 3 kropki od razu w jednej linii, to co wyjdzie? Że jest tylko jeden produkt na rynku, bo inne jako gorsze pod którymś parametrem zniknęły  :wink:

----------


## pablitoo

> Napisał pablitoo
> 
> A impregnował ktoś / oprócz mnie  / swoją kostkę preparatem SarsilBruk / Silikony Polskie / ? Silikonowy preparat do impregnacji wszelakiej kostki brukowej - uwydatnia i wzmacnia kolor kostki , zabezpiecza przed zabrudzeniami z oleju , smarów etc ...  i jest wodoodporny .
> 
> 
> Z tym wzmocnieniem kolorów (efekt mokrej kostki), to dla silikonowych jest prawdą, *są jednak dużo mniej skutczną ochroną przed plamami z oleju*. *Wręcz spotkałem się głównie z opiniami, że nie chronią*.* Na zdjęciach z reklamówki Schomburg-Rethmeier (i sprzedawcy - ML Jedwabne) widać, że po Remisiliu-HE, olej nie wnika w podłoże,* *a przy innych impregnatach wnika odrobinę lub nawet kompletnie*. Kolejny przykład na trójkąt. Napisz sobie na kartce: tanie, dobe, na wszystko. Spróbuj połączyć linią prostą. Wychodzi że produkt może być tani i dobry (ale nie na wszystko), tani i na wszystko (ale nie dobry), dobry i na wszystko (ale nie tani). Jeżeli jakiś czepialski narysuje te 3 kropki od razu w jednej linii, to co wyjdzie? Że jest tylko jeden produkt na rynku, bo inne jako gorsze pod którymś parametrem zniknęły


Hmmm - to możesz sobie do swojego trójkąta dopisać czwartą kropeczkę - albowiem jak napisałem ja posiadam kostkę zaimpregnowaną SarsilBrukiem - preparatem silikonowym  - i oczywiście robiłem próbę polewając kostkę olejem - i uwierz mi - wszyscy co piszą o tym że silikony nie chronią kostki przed olejem - piszą bzdury - marketingowy bełkot celujący w klientów i nic ponadto - wszystko aby sprzedać swój produkt - kostka zabezpieczona preparatami silikonowymi - nie przyjmuje oleju w takim samym stopniu co wody - praktycznie w ogóle olej nie wnika w powierzchnię kostki - gromadzi się na powierzchni w kroplach jak woda i nie wnika w jej powierzchnie brudząc ją ...
Ponieważ olej jest gęsty nie spływa po powierzchni kostki w kierunki fug - musiałem go wytrzeć ściereczką - po wytarciu na kostce nie został najmniejszy ślad ...

----------


## Frankai

> Hmmm - to możesz sobie do swojego trójkąta dopisać czwartą kropeczkę - albowiem jak napisałem ja posiadam kostkę zaimpregnowaną SarsilBrukiem - preparatem silikonowym  - i oczywiście robiłem próbę polewając kostkę olejem - i uwierz mi - wszyscy co piszą o tym że silikony nie chronią kostki przed olejem - w tym Twój znakomity Schomburg - piszą bzdury - marketingowy bełkot celujący w klientów i nic ponadto - wszystko aby sprzedać swój produkt - kostka zabezpieczona preparatami silikonowymi - nie przyjmuje oleju w takim samym stopniu co wody - praktycznie w ogóle olej nie wnika w powierzchnię kostki - gromadzi się na powierzchni w kroplach jak woda i nie wnika w jej powierzchnie brudząc ją ...
> Ponieważ olej jest gęsty nie spływa po powierzchni kostki w kierunki fug - musiałem go wytrzeć ściereczką - po wytarciu na kostce nie został najmniejszy ślad ...


Oczywiście, że marketing to często naginanie. To że silikonowe nie zabezpieczają, pisał jednak ktoś tu na forum. Czytałem też jakieś forum czyścicieli i tam też piali z zachwytu na temat tego Remisilu. Jestem oczywiście otwarty na wszelkie potaniające wynalazki, które działają przyzwoicie, bo ten Remisil-HE wyjdzie 4-10.8zł/m2, co przy 190m2 trochę zaboli. Może spróbuję dokonać testów. Musiałbym kupić jakieś małe (1l pewnie) próbki tych 2 produktów, wziąć własną kostkę i jakiś *solidnie przepalony* olej silnikowy.

----------


## pablitoo

> Napisał pablitoo
> 
> Hmmm - to możesz sobie do swojego trójkąta dopisać czwartą kropeczkę - albowiem jak napisałem ja posiadam kostkę zaimpregnowaną SarsilBrukiem - preparatem silikonowym  - i oczywiście robiłem próbę polewając kostkę olejem - i uwierz mi - wszyscy co piszą o tym że silikony nie chronią kostki przed olejem - w tym Twój znakomity Schomburg - piszą bzdury - marketingowy bełkot celujący w klientów i nic ponadto - wszystko aby sprzedać swój produkt - kostka zabezpieczona preparatami silikonowymi - nie przyjmuje oleju w takim samym stopniu co wody - praktycznie w ogóle olej nie wnika w powierzchnię kostki - gromadzi się na powierzchni w kroplach jak woda i nie wnika w jej powierzchnie brudząc ją ...
> Ponieważ olej jest gęsty nie spływa po powierzchni kostki w kierunki fug - musiałem go wytrzeć ściereczką - po wytarciu na kostce nie został najmniejszy ślad ...
> 
> 
> Oczywiście, że marketing to często naginanie. To że silikonowe nie zabezpieczają, pisał jednak ktoś tu na forum. Czytałem też jakieś forum czyścicieli i tam też piali z zachwytu na temat tego Remisilu. Jestem oczywiście otwarty na wszelkie potaniające wynalazki, które działają przyzwoicie, bo ten Remisil-HE wyjdzie 4-10.8zł/m2, co przy 190m2 trochę zaboli. Może spróbuję dokonać testów. Musiałbym kupić jakieś małe (1l pewnie) próbki tych 2 produktów, wziąć własną kostkę i jakiś *solidnie przepalony* olej silnikowy.


A jak solidnie przepalony olej nie wniknie i nie pobrudzi takiej kostki to proponuję użyć do prób *solidnie solidnie solidnie przepalony olej*  .
 :Lol:

----------


## Frankai

> A jak solidnie przepalony olej nie wniknie i nie pobrudzi takiej kostki to proponuję użyć do prób *solidnie solidnie solidnie przepalony olej*  .


Uważasz, że się czepiam albo jestem nasiąknięty marketingowym kitem? 

Tak - czepiam się. Marketing wnikł tak w umysły ludzi, że niektórzy sądzą, że test proszku przy użyciu soku z burczaków jest miarodajny. Plama po oleju którą widziałem, bynajmniej nie pochodziła z samochodu eksploatowanego poprawnie. Czym innym będzie wylanie oleju z butelki, czym innym po normalnej eksploatacji, a czym innym zasyfiony olej, a taki niechybnie był tam "użyty". Ponieważ firmy produkujące te preparaty mogą używać do zdjęć marketingowy olej z butelek, to ja wolę taki bardziej życiowy test. Poza tym - skąd mam mieć pewność, że nie produkujesz SarsilBruku?   :big tongue:  

Tak - jestem nasięknięty marketingiem. No może nie do końca. Po prostu w wielu przypadkach przekonałem się, że firmy które wypracowały swoją markę i sprzedają swoje produkty w wysokich cenach, dbają o jakość bardziej. Jeżeli mam kupować w ciemno - kupię taki produkt. Jeżeli mam okazję przekonać się u kogoś, a jeszcze lepiej przeprowadzić testy - marka przestaje się liczyć.

----------


## pablitoo

Widzę że jesteś bardzo sfrustrowany tematem - ale - mam prostą propozycję - nabądź drogą kupna taki preparat - np SarsilBruk - puszka 0,8kg kosztuje ca 25 zł - i sam dokonaj prób - wówczas będziesz mógł sobie porównać z innymi impregnatami skutek i efekt - oraz zweryfikować marketingowy bełkot sprzedawców - i przede wszystkim odzyskać spokój ...   :big grin: 

PS. 
Nie produkuję i nie sprzedaję SarsilBruku - uważam go za dobry produkt ale cholernie drogi - niestety jak ja szukałem takiego produktu nic innego nie miałem okazji znaleźć i wypróbować - więc od początku byłem nań skazany ...

 :Lol:

----------


## Frankai

> Widzę że jesteś bardzo sfrustrowany tematem - ale - mam prostą propozycję - nabądź drogą kupna taki preparat


A jak można nie być, jak żona uparła się na żółtą kostkę. Kiedy usłyszała, że będzie bardzo się brudzić, to... kazała mi szukać kostki innego producenta. Niczym blondynka   :Roll:  

A niby o czym pisałem: 


> Musiałbym kupić jakieś małe (1l pewnie) próbki tych 2 produktów, wziąć własną kostkę i jakiś solidnie przepalony olej silnikowy.

----------


## pablitoo

> A jak można nie być, jak żona uparła się na żółtą kostkę. Kiedy usłyszała, że będzie bardzo się brudzić, to... kazała mi szukać kostki innego producenta. Niczym blondynka


Nie martw się - moja się uparła na brązową ...




> A niby o czym pisałem: 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Musiałbym kupić jakieś małe (1l pewnie) próbki tych 2 produktów, wziąć własną kostkę i jakiś solidnie przepalony olej silnikowy.


Do dzieła zatem  :big grin:

----------


## Frankai

> SarsilBruk - puszka 0,8kg kosztuje ca 25 zł 
> [...]
> uważam go za dobry produkt ale cholernie drogi - niestety jak ja szukałem takiego produktu nic innego nie miałem okazji znaleźć i wypróbować - więc od początku byłem nań skazany ...


Bez przesady - przy odrobinie zachodu człowiek teraz jest w stanie wiele rzeczy zdobyć. Ciekawe czy ten Remisil-HE ktoś w pobliżu sprzedaje. Jeżeli nie to czeka mnie wycieczka do Kutna. 

Jeżeli chodzi o samą cenę - wg cen podanych na stronach ML Jedwabne (z notatką, że nie handlują nim   :ohmy:  ), wychodzi, że za 1l Remisilu HE trzeba zapłacić 49zł, a Silex-u (efekt "mokrej kostki") nawet 56zł. Przy 10l już kosztują 39.6zł oba, więc ciągle i tak droższe. Pytanie tylko jak z wydajnością, zwłaszcza praktyczną. Wg teoretycznej. To Silex na moje 150-190m2 kostki, będzie kosztował 450-1200zł, Remisil 245-510zł, Remisil-HE 600-2150zł.

----------


## gonsiorek

Nie udało mi sie kupić Remisiliu na próbę, do Kutna jakoś się nie wybierałem - przypadkowo w jednej z hurtowni zapytałem o impregnat i dostałem próbke IZOHAN STRAŻNIK BRUKU w wersji tzw. "mokrej kostki". Malowanie wykonałem na kostce betonowej koloru grafitowego i brązowego (semmelrock) - efekt bardzo dobry, zastanawiam się nad trwałoscią takiej powłoki. Kilka kostek pomalowałem pod koniec maja teraz lezą sobie balkonie i dostają słońca deszczu tak jak normalny bruk  :smile: . Poczekam jak impregnat zachowa się po zimie i pewnie na wiosnę lub latem przejadę cała powierzchnię. W wolnej chwili wrzuce kilka fotek poglądowych  :smile: 
Dodam, że wcześniej przetestowałe kilka środków do impregnacji, które znalazłem w sklepie "briko-muszkieterowie"- mozna sobie zdecydowanie odpuścic- pieniadze wyrzucone w błoto.

Obiecane fotki:
Na pierwszym planie kostka zaimpregnowana, drugi plan to 3 letnia kostka w czasie schnięcia-można sobie porównac efekt woda-impregnat:





A tutaj widać jak impregnat jest wchałaniany przez beton, co ciekawe brazowa kostka wchłaniała duzo mniej. Malowanie jednokrotne w miare oszczędne pędzelkiem  :smile:

----------


## Frankai

> SarsilBruk - puszka 0,8kg kosztuje ca 25 zł


Gdzie kupowałeś - czy jakaś lokalna hurtownia czy coś sieciowego (PSB, Castorama, Leroy Merlin, Praktiker)?

Jutro powinienem odebrać próbki Silex-u i Remisilu-HE. Zrobimy testy na naszej próbnej kostce. Nie wykluczam, że żółtą pociągnę Silexem, żeby był bardziej intensywny (jest też troszkę tańszy) i tutaj przydałoby się porównanie z Sarsilbrukiem. Grafitową przelecę Remisilem. 
PH powiedział, że jak dla siebie, to mam się raczej nastawić na górną granicę zużycia - 250ml/m2 (100-300 wg instrukcji), ale oczywiście wszystko zależy od nasiąkliwości kostki.

----------


## Frankai

> Obiecane fotki:
> Na pierwszym planie kostka zaimpregnowana, drugi plan to 3 letnia kostka w czasie schnięcia-można sobie porównac efekt woda-impregnat:


Masz na myśli, że te 2 kostki luzem są zaimpregnowane, a te na chodniku - nie.
To jak schnie to moim zdaniem nie jest interesujące. Ważniejsze byłoby pobrudzenie tego przepalonym olejem i sprawdzenie po 24h jak wygląda próba wyczyszczenia tego. Jak masz kostki które impregnowałeś jakiś czas temu, to możesz dodatkowo porównać jak czas wpływa na odporność naniesionej warstwy. Ten Remisil ponoć wystarcza na 4 lata. Pytanie czy na 4 lata niezależnie od użytkowania (bo np się utlenia), czy 4 lata na obciążonych nawierzchniach (np. warszat samochodowy).




> A tutaj widać jak impregnat jest wchałaniany przez beton, co ciekawe brazowa kostka wchłaniała duzo mniej. Malowanie jednokrotne w miare oszczędne pędzelkiem


Nie sądzę, żeby było pokazane jak wchłania, tylko... jak nie wchłania  :wink:  Gdybyś ją przeciął na pile, to co innego. Tutaj po prostu widać jak ściekło. Skoro nanosiłeś oszczędnie i taką samą ilość, to nie są to przypadkowe zacieki, tylko ściekło to, co się nie wchłonęło. Więcej ściekło na szarej !!! To potwierdza słowa mojego hurtownika, że szara i grafitowa słabo się brudzą (mniej wchłaniają zabrudzeń), a żółta i czerwona (brązowa jest blisko), więcej.

----------


## pablitoo

> Napisał pablitoo
> 
> SarsilBruk - puszka 0,8kg kosztuje ca 25 zł
> 
> 
> Gdzie kupowałeś - czy jakaś lokalna hurtownia czy coś sieciowego (PSB, Castorama, Leroy Merlin, Praktiker)?


Pierwszy z brzegu skład budowlany w mojej okolicy.

----------


## pablitoo

> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tutaj widać jak impregnat jest wchałaniany przez beton, co ciekawe brazowa kostka wchłaniała duzo mniej. *Malowanie jednokrotne w miare oszczędne pędzelkiem*


Ostrożnie z tą oszczędnością w ilości nanoszonego impregnatu - Sarsil nanosi się dwa razy metodą mokre na mokre - i zmniejszenie ilości nie wychodzi na dobre ... - kolor nie jest równomiernie uwydatniony - może się zdarzyć że wyjdą placki - pierwszy raz jak impregnowałem też chciałem oszczędzić na ilości - jednak zaraz szybko naniosłem odpowiednio większą warstwę .

----------


## pablitoo

Ostatnio zaimpregnowany kawałek opaski ... 



 - kostka brukowa *Bulwar* - ciemny brąz - producent - _WILK_  , palisady producent - _BrukBet_ czerwone , okrągłe wykończenie rury spustowej - producent - _BrukBet_ pomarańczowe  .

----------


## Frankai

> Ostatnio zaimpregnowany kawałek opaski ...


Wygląda całkiem ładnie  :smile:  
Pędzlem czy agregatem. Tak na marginesie - zastanawiam się czy taki do oprysków roślin będzie dobry i czy potem da się wyczyścić  :wink:

----------


## pablitoo

> Napisał pablitoo
> 
> Ostatnio zaimpregnowany kawałek opaski ... 
> 
> 
> Wygląda całkiem ładnie  
> Pędzlem czy agregatem. Tak na marginesie - zastanawiam się czy taki do oprysków roślin będzie dobry i czy potem da się wyczyścić


Wałek do malowania na drążku . Przy ścianie natomiast pędzel .

----------


## gonsiorek

> Masz na myśli, że te 2 kostki luzem są zaimpregnowane, a te na chodniku - nie.


dokładnie tak




> To jak schnie to moim zdaniem nie jest interesujące.


Chciałem pokazać kolorystykę, czyli kostka zaipregnowana nie była zalewana wodą - zalana była tylko ta niezaimpregnowana




> Ten Remisil ponoć wystarcza na 4 lata. Pytanie czy na 4 lata niezależnie od użytkowania (bo np się utlenia), czy 4 lata na obciążonych nawierzchniach (np. warszat samochodowy).


Właśnie to mnie martwi najbardziej  :sad:  Co  4 lata bawic sie w malarza to mi się nie usmiecha. Ciekaw jest jeszcze jednio czy preparat utleni się jednakowo, czy np. po próbie impregnacji za 4 lata nie powstaną jakies plamy?




> Gdybyś ją przeciął na pile, to co innego. Tutaj po prostu widać jak ściekło.


Hmmm całkiem mozliwe, że jest tak jak piszesz - piły nie mam ale potraktuję kostkę młotem i puszcze fotki  :smile:

----------


## markowsski

Witam,no może odrobinę nie na temat ale...Z całym szacunkiem zdjęcia które tu oglądam (kostki oczywiście)to ...ochyda.No i sam problem impregnacji.
Wciąż nie udaje mi się zrozumieć tych co kupują takie coś.
Właśnie zakupiłem kostkę granitową ze Strzelińskich Kopalni Granitu,po długim rekonesansie na ryku kostki brukowej firm takich jak Libet itd.Miałem okazję oglądnąć taką kostkę brukową nową czyli przed położeniem i po 3-4 latach użytkowania na podjazdach u znajomych i sąsiadów.Powiem tak-wybór padł na prawdziwy kamień bo wygląd tych psełdo kostek brukowych po kilku latach to obraz nędzy i rozpaczy-żadne impregnaty stosowane przez sąsiadów i znajomych tu nie pomogą-co 2-3 tygodnie Karcher do bólu jazda z wodą szczotą i środkami czyszczącymi.A granit hmmm..nic -piękny szary(i nie tylko) kamyczek daje cudowny efekt!!
A cena,za średniej jakości Libet cena za 1m2 ok 60-70 pln,kostka granitowa(zależy od wielkości i koloru) puzzle(4/6) ok 250pln za tonę(ok 8,5m2 z tony) więc chyba warto..
No i żadnych impregnatów ,marnowania wody,czasu i pieniędzy-po każdym deszczu jak nowa hi hi...

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Frankai

> Witam,no może odrobinę nie na temat ale...Z całym szacunkiem zdjęcia które tu oglądam (kostki oczywiście)to ...ochyda.


Czemu się ograniczasz? Trzeba było od razu napisać: "z całym szacunkiem, ale jesteście idioci. Nie wiecie że istnieje kostka granitowa i nie umiecie analizować."
Pojawiłeś się skrytykowałeś, wobec czego nie będę dyskutował.

----------


## Frankai

Wczoraj wyjeżdżając z Ostrowa, jechałem przez budowę obwodnicy. Może to złudne wspomnienia, ale kostka bazaltowa, która tam była kiedyś (i właśnie po zdjęciu starego asfaltu miejscami ją odkryto), była równiejsza niż granitowa. W dodatku kolorystycznie diametralnie inna. Ciekawe czemu zniknęła z rynku. Brak jest tego materiału? Ma jakieś wady?

----------


## irtad

> Napisał Frankai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał pablitoo
> 
> ...


A próbowałeś opryskiwaczem. Ja właśnie jestem na etapie Sarsilu i właśnie się zastanawiam czym to nanosić. Rozmawiałem z producentem i mówili też że można opryskiwaczem. Jak było z wydajnością? Tak jak podaje producent 1,5-3m2 z 1kg przy dwu krotnym nanoszeniu?

----------


## pablitoo

> A próbowałeś opryskiwaczem. Ja właśnie jestem na etapie Sarsilu i właśnie się zastanawiam czym to nanosić. Rozmawiałem z producentem i mówili też że można opryskiwaczem. Jak było z wydajnością? Tak jak podaje producent 1,5-3m2 z 1kg przy dwu krotnym nanoszeniu?


Nie próbowałem opryskiwaczem - wg mnie środek jest za gęsty ...
Odnośnie wydajności - jest taka jak podaje producent - a nawet można uzyskać większą powierzchnię - ale ostrożnie ze zbytnią "oszczędnością" ...  :big grin:

----------


## pablitoo

> Napisał markowsski
> 
> Witam,no może odrobinę nie na temat ale...Z całym szacunkiem zdjęcia które tu oglądam (kostki oczywiście)*to ...ochyda*.
> 
> 
> Czemu się ograniczasz? Trzeba było od razu napisać: "z całym szacunkiem, ale jesteście idioci. Nie wiecie że istnieje kostka granitowa i nie umiecie analizować."
> Pojawiłeś się skrytykowałeś, wobec czego nie będę dyskutował.


Kwestia gustu - i nic ponadto - mnie się kostka granitowa po prostu nie podoba - i tyle - i nigdy nie było opcji żeby takową zamiast betonowej położyć - kwestia kasy w ogóle nie wchodziła tutaj w grę  ...

Odnośnie zaś trwałości i odporności na zabrudzenie - bez przesady - nie przeginajmy w drugą stronę - kostka kamienna jest tak samo podatna na zabrudzenia olejem , smarami i tłuszczami jak i betonowa ... - i też stosuje się na nią impregnaty i inne środki ...

----------


## irtad

> Napisał irtad
> 
> 
> A próbowałeś opryskiwaczem. Ja właśnie jestem na etapie Sarsilu i właśnie się zastanawiam czym to nanosić. Rozmawiałem z producentem i mówili też że można opryskiwaczem. Jak było z wydajnością? Tak jak podaje producent 1,5-3m2 z 1kg przy dwu krotnym nanoszeniu?
> 
> 
> Nie próbowałem opryskiwaczem - wg mnie środek jest za gęsty ...
> Odnośnie wydajności - jest taka jak podaje producent - a nawet można uzyskać większą powierzchnię - ale ostrożnie ze zbytnią "oszczędnością" ...


A wałek z długim czy krótkim włosiem?

----------


## pablitoo

> Napisał pablitoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał irtad
> 
> ...


 :Lol:  - krótkim .

----------


## irtad

> Napisał irtad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał pablitoo
> 
> ...


No co   :big grin:  . Po co mam eksperymentować jak już sprawdzone   :Wink2:

----------


## Frankai

> A próbowałeś opryskiwaczem. Ja właśnie jestem na etapie Sarsilu i właśnie się zastanawiam czym to nanosić. Rozmawiałem z producentem i mówili też że można opryskiwaczem. Jak było z wydajnością? Tak jak podaje producent 1,5-3m2 z 1kg przy dwu krotnym nanoszeniu?


No to plus za niższą cenę maleje. Remisil-HE wg instrukcji nanosi się raz, przy wydajności 100-300ml/m2 (czyli 3.33-10m2). W rozmowie przedstawiciel sugerował, żeby dla siebie nie żałować i policzyć 4m2 z 1l.

Na razie testy - zboczyłem na Kutno i zanabyłem już Remisili-HE i Silex. Teraz testy   :cool:   Nanosić będę pędzlem, bo nie warto brudzić jakiegoś sprzętu. Poza tym mam tylko jedną kostkę modelową (10 x 20cm). Podzielę na 3 części i zobaczymy jak spiszą się te 2 impregnaty wobec niezabezpieczonej powierzchni. Wezmę olej od mechanika, jakąś farbę i ... gumę do żucia (nie żebym planował takie plamy, ale z ciekawości).

----------


## Frankai

> Kwestia gustu - i nic ponadto - mnie się kostka granitowa po prostu nie podoba - i tyle - i nigdy nie było opcji żeby takową zamiast betonowej położyć - kwestia kasy w ogóle nie wchodziła tutaj w grę  ...
> 
> Odnośnie zaś trwałości i odporności na zabrudzenie - bez przesady - nie przeginajmy w drugą stronę - kostka kamienna jest tak samo podatna na zabrudzenia olejem , smarami i tłuszczami jak i betonowa ... - i też stosuje się na nią impregnaty i inne środki ...


Gustu, praktyczności i ceny. Mi w sumie podoba się granitowa, ale niestety nie jest taka równa, co utrudnia odgarnianie śniegu, zamiatanie, czy choćby przesuwanie czegokolwiek, wliczając w to przepchnięcie samochodu.
Nie jest tak samo podatna. Patrząc na ulice wybrukowane granitem, a tych na których położona jest kostka betonowa - są spore. Jednak dwaj koledzy z pracy mają i ... narzekają że też się brudzi. Musiałbym kiedyś obejrzeć u nich.
Poza tym - 2 lata temu liczyłem materiał i wychodziło mi chyba 60zł (za drobną) i 80zł za dużą. Ułożenie zaś było 2 razy droższe niż betonowej. Co więcej - porządne ułożenie kostki granitowej jest sztuką i rzadko kto to potrafi. Dlatego przy braku kasy wolę położyć betonową, a jak się zniszczy, to za 10-15 lat położę granit. W dodatku co 4 lata mogę pociągnąć ją impregnetem i liczę, że nie będzie się zbyt mocno brudziła.

----------


## gonsiorek

> Na razie testy - zboczyłem na Kutno i zanabyłem już Remisili-HE i Silex.


W jakiej cenie producent sprzedaje to produkty i w jakich baniakach? No i w końcu jak z trwałością takiego imporegnatu - jakaś karta katalogowa ?

----------


## irtad

[quote="gonsiorek"]


> Napisał irtad
> 
> Na razie testy - zboczyłem na Kutno i zanabyłem już Remisili-HE i Silex. 
> 
> 
> W jakiej cenie producent sprzedaje to produkty i w jakich baniakach? No i w końcu jak z trwałością takiego imporegnatu - jakaś karta katalogowa ?


Chyba źle zacytowałeś  :wink:  Pytanie do  Frankai

----------


## Frankai

> W jakiej cenie producent sprzedaje to produkty i w jakich baniakach? No i w końcu jak z trwałością takiego imporegnatu - jakaś karta katalogowa ?


Wszystko jest na  www

Co do ceny... Zrobię testy, potem je tutaj opublikuję i jeżeli wszystko będzie OK, to wystąpię o rabat na hasło "Forum Muratora"  :wink:  Jutro wraca z urlopu odpowiedzialna za rabat osoba. 

Same baniaki, to pewnie 10 i 25l napełniane wg zamówienia. Ja swoje próbki w standardowych opakowaniach i tak odbierałem z rozlewni, więc pewnie leją tyle ile kto chce.

----------


## Frankai

Zacząłem testową impregnację. 

Materiały:
Kostka 1:
- Producent: Kaczmarek
- Wzór: Domino, 6 cm
- Kolor: czerwony
Kostka 2:
- Producent: Kaczmarek
- Wzór: Holland, 8 cm
- Kolor: żółty
Pędzelki (2 szt.) - 1 cal
Strzykawki 2 ml (2 szt.)
Salaterki szklane (2 szt.)

Impregnat Remisil-HE, butelka oryginalna 1l, wydajność 100-300ml/m2
Impregnat Silex, puszka 1l, "rozlewana", wydajność 100-200ml/m2
Rozpuszczalnik do Silex-u, puszka 1l, "rozlewana", dolewany do Silex-u w stosunku 10:1.

Kostki są świeże, czyli nie posiadają starych zabrudzeń. Nie musiałem więc ich specjalnie oczyszczać. Zostały tylko bardzo solidnie odkurzone szczotką.

======
*Impregnacja Kostki 1*
Założyłem nanoszenie niedużych ilości impregnatów:
- Remisili - 150ml/m2, co przy powierzchni przeznaczonej na impregnację tym specyfikiem, czyli 16x6cm, wymagało odmierzenia 1.44ml
- Silex - 100ml/m2, co oznaczało użycie 0.96ml Silexu i 0.096ml rozpuszczalnika.

Impregnacja Remilsilem
Posiadając mały pędzelek i taką ilość preparatu, czułem się jak Szkot. Taka ilość moim zdaniem nie nadaje się do impregnacji kostki betonowej. Równomierne rozprowadzenie tego było niemożliwe. Nie wykluczam oczywiście, że przy tak kolosalnej ilości, suchość pędzelka mogła grać rolę.
Tak na marginesie - na kostce napisałem ołówkiem typ preparatu. Niestety w trakcie rozprowadzania impregnatu, napis się starł - był to jednak pył. Na tej kostce będą więc smugi.

Impregnacja Silexem
Jeszcze zabawniejsza była próba impregnacji Silexem. Już samo odmierzenie 0.096ml rozpuszczalnika było zadaniem awykonalnym. Błąd mógł być na poziomie 50%. To może rzutować na wiarygodność. Po rozcieńczeniu Silex'u, ciągle wydawał mi się bardzo gęsty, a pędzelek zabrał całość prawie na raz. Musiałem długo machać pędzelkiem, żeby brzegi kostki też dostały trochę impregnatu. 

======
*Impregnacja Kostki 2*
Założyłem nanoszenie impregnatu w ilości bliskiej lub równej maksymalnemu zużyciu:
- Remisili - 250ml/m2, czyli odmierzyłem 2 ml
- Silex - 200ml/m2, czyli 1.6ml Silexu i 0.16ml rozpuszczalnika.

W obydwu przypadkach nanoszenie w gmojego subiektywnego odczucia, było oszczędne i ciągle wymaga skupienia. Gdyby to chcieć robić nie zastanawiając się czy braknie, to musiałyby to być ilości 2x większe. Próba impregnacji rozpylaczem lub wałkiem, może skończyć się na utracie części impregnatu na przestrzeniach międzykostkowych. Czy wówczas ochrona będzie pełna? Zobaczymy na testach.

Teraz kostka musi odpocząć 24h. Oleje i inne plamy przytrafią się jej pojutrze.

----------


## Nasz_Dom

A stosowal ktos PRIMACOL KOSTKA PRO (5 litrow kosztuje 46 zl) 
opis tego impregnatu jest tutaj:
http://unicell.pl/site.php?s=MzZiMTF...czOGJiOWYxMDEy

----------


## Frankai

> A stosowal ktos PRIMACOL KOSTKA PRO (5 litrow kosztuje 46 zl)


Może będziesz miał szczęście i ktoś się odezwie. Jeżeli nie to trzeba sprawdzić własnoręcznie   :Wink2:  
Jak mam być szczery, to cena jest podejrzanie niska. Za Remisil HE 1kg płaci się (ceny netto) 40.25zł, a przy 20-30 kg, cena spada do 29.25zł. Przy minimalnej wydajności czyli 3.33m2 z 1l, daje to cenę 10.7zł/m2. Silex+rozpuszczalnik 9.6zł/m2. SarsilBruk będzie kosztował podobnie lub więcej skoro 1.5-3m2 z 1l.
gonsiorek pisał, że testował kilka środków z briko i było to dno. 
Wydaje mi się, że jeżeli coś będzie wychodziło w praktyce za mniej niż 5zł/m2, to są duże szanse, że nie sprawdzi się. Cudów nie ma.

Zobacz jakie środki polecił rafallogi. Lepiej korzystać z tego co już jest sprawdzone. 

Oczywiście można sprawdzić dany środek, bo jak podaje Unicell są opakowania 1l.

----------


## irtad

Przy założeniu że z Sarsilu Bruk zrobisz 3m2 i  kupisz tylko puszki 1l to daje ci cenę 7zł/m2

----------


## Frankai

> Przy założeniu że z Sarsilu Bruk zrobisz 3m2 i  kupisz tylko puszki 1l to daje ci cenę 7zł/m2


W celu porządnego porównania, należałoby użyć jakiegoś większego opakowania i rzeczywistej wydajności. Tak jak pisałem - w przypadku preparatów Schomburg-Rethmeier i mojego odczucia - trzeba liczyć zużycie bliskie maksymalnego. Stąd wartości 10.7 i 9.6.
Pablitoo pisał, że niby można wyciągnąć więcej niż podaje producent (1.5-3m2), a wtedy byłoby taniej (aczkolwiek on podawał wyższą cenę 25zł/0.8kg)

----------


## Frankai

Jako powiadają "w Pacanowie kozy kują"  :wink:  Rozmawiałem z moim kierbudem. Jego firma specjalizuje się w konstrukcjach betonowych. Chciałem mu właśnie opowiedzieć o "odkrytym" impregnacie, a okazało się, że ma swojego doradcę w Schomburgu i używa ich preparatów. 

A czemy o tym Pacanowie? Ano bo tak szło dalej:
"Westchnął cicho nasz koziołek 
i znów poszedł biedaczysko 
po szerokim szukać świecie 
*tego co jest bardzo blisko*"
czyli nie musiałem czytać po forach a zapytać swojego kierbuda   :Lol:  
Ciekawe czy ma jakiegoś rabata  :wink:

----------


## pablitoo

> SarsilBruk będzie kosztował podobnie lub więcej skoro 1.5-3m2 z 1l.


Z założeniem dwukrotnej impregnacji metodą mokre na mokre .

----------


## pablitoo

> Pablitoo pisał, że niby można wyciągnąć więcej niż podaje producent (1.5-3m2), a wtedy byłoby taniej (aczkolwiek on podawał wyższą cenę 25zł/0.8kg)


Ale niewiele więcej - jak również pisałem niebezpiecznie jest za bardzo oszczędzać - Sarsil należy nanosić dwukrotnie - warstwa musi być odpowiednia by równomiernie i głęboko powierzchnia kostki została nasączona .
Zbyt duża oszczędność skutkuje plamami lub nierównomiernym uwydatnieniem koloru .

----------


## pablitoo

> (aczkolwiek on podawał wyższą cenę 25zł/0.8kg)


 - najtaniej jak znalazłem to : 96zł/4kg SarsilBruku - i ja tak kupowałem .

----------


## pablitoo

> (...)
> 
> Impregnacja Remilsilem
> *Posiadając mały pędzelek i taką ilość preparatu, czułem się jak Szkot*.(...)


To jest metoda dobra dla prób - natomiast przy nanoszeniu preparatu docelowo na całą powierzchnię kostki trzeba to robić innym narzędziem - przecież nie będziesz malował kostek pędzelkiem - pomalowanie ca 100m2 kostki zajmie Ci tydzień  :Lol: 

Tylko wałek malarski lub natrysk - obydwie te metody umożliwą szybką impregnację - ale niestety część preparatu wniknie w fugi pomiędzy kostkami - takoż wydajność bedzie niższa niż zakładana  - niewiele ale niższa ...

----------


## Frankai

> Napisał Frankai
> 
> (...)
> 
> Impregnacja Remilsilem
> *Posiadając mały pędzelek i taką ilość preparatu, czułem się jak Szkot*.(...)
> 
> 
> To jest metoda dobra dla prób - natomiast przy nanoszeniu preparatu docelowo na całą powierzchnię kostki trzeba to robić innym narzędziem - przecież nie będziesz malował kostek pędzelkiem - pomalowanie ca 100m2 kostki zajmie Ci tydzień 
> ...


Zobaczę i policzę co będzie tańsze - czas czy materiał. Przy porównywalnych kwotach wolę poświęcić czas, gdyż przy dokładnym pokryciu będzie mniej ewentualnych problemów.

To ile ostatecznie zużyłeś preparatu?

----------


## pablitoo

> Zobaczę i policzę co będzie tańsze - czas czy materiał. Przy porównywalnych kwotach wolę poświęcić czas, gdyż przy dokładnym pokryciu będzie mniej ewentualnych problemów.
> 
> To ile ostatecznie zużyłeś preparatu?


Jeszcze nie skończyłem całości - podjazd do garażu , podejście do domu i część opaski wokół budynku już zrobiłem - została mi jeszcze lwia część opaski ...

----------


## gonsiorek

Obserwując możliwości nanoszenia samego impregnatu i to, że jednak nie można go nanieść równomiernie (pędzel,wałek) zastanawiam się jak to bedzie wyglądać w momencie gdy zacznie postepować proces bidegradacji impregnatu. Przecież nalezy założyć, że w jednym miejscu moze być np. od 20 do 80% wiecej impregnatu - czy za te 3-4 lata nie ujrzymy powolnie rodzących się plam na kostce ? A jesli nawet się pojawią i wykonam ponowną impregnację to czy kostka "przyjmie" impregnat w sposób równomierny ? Czy to aby nie początek schizy pt. "plamy na kostce"? Co o tym sądzicie ?

----------


## Frankai

W końcu się zmobilizowałem i pobrudziłem kostkę. Pod ręką miałem:
1. Przepalony olej silnikowy wybrany z filtra oleju   :cool:  
2. Lakierobejcę w ciemnobrązowym kolorze.
Ponieważ plamy są w podobnym kolorze, to robiłem je w liniach. Tam gdzie rozlało się na powierzchni niezabezpieczonej i na Silexie to olej. Druga linia to lakierobejca.
Synek jeszcze poleciał bawić się permanentnym flamastrem, ale tego już nie ma na zdjęciach. 

Efekt dla Remisilu-HE jest szokujący: zero napięcia powierzchniowego !!!

Po lewej stronie jest Remisil-HE, w środku brak czegokolwiek, a po prawej Silex. Zainteresowani dostrzegą różnicę między impregnatami - silikonowy daje efekt mokrej kostki, ale mam wrażenie że powierzchnia staje się nienaturalna (zdjęcia tego nie oddają). 







Jutro usunę plamy, zrobię fotki po usunięciu plam przez wchłonięcie w papier, a potem użyję jakiegoś detergentu.

----------


## Megana

Hyyyy Ciekawe eksperymenta robisz Frankai?
Ja się zastanawiałam, czym posmarować kamienie na skalniaka,  żeby wydobyć z nich kolor. Dzisiaj  posmarowałam olejem ( jadalnym)  kamyczek ( ale nie zrobiłam zdjęcia jak wyglądał przed). Mogę napisać tylko, że słabo było widać na nim wzorki, wyglądał jakby był  cały miał biały nalot, a teraz tak:


Mam trochę kamieni, które po zmoczeniu wodą mają ładny czerwony kolor z czarnymi plamkami i Twój eksperyment dał mi pomysł, żeby kamienie posmarować, może czymś takim, jak posmarowana została kostka środkiem - Silex  :smile:

----------


## Frankai

> Hyyyy Ciekawe eksperymenta robisz Frankai?


To przez żonę o czym było na poprzedniej stronie. Marudziła, że chce żółtą, ale taką by się nie brudziła. No i grzebałem po sieci, aż wygrzebałem, ale był dylemat Silex czy Remisil-HE, więc trzeba było testy zrobić, bo nie ma co ufać sprzedawcom  :wink:   :cool:   :Lol:  




> Mam trochę kamieni, które po zmoczeniu wodą mają ładny czerwony kolor z czarnymi plamkami i Twój eksperyment dał mi pomysł, żeby kamienie posmarować, może czymś takim, jak posmarowana została kostka środkiem - Silex


A do tych kamieni to może użyć jakiegoś kamiennego impregnatu? Ja bazalt mam pokryty "pogłębiaczem czerni" jak nazywał go mój kominkarz.

----------


## Megana

> A do tych kamieni to może użyć jakiegoś kamiennego impregnatu? Ja bazalt mam pokryty "pogłębiaczem czerni" jak nazywał go mój kominkarz.


Muszę zgłębić temat  :smile:   :smile: 
No i dobrze, że żonka zmusiła    :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Frankai

> No i dobrze, że żonka zmusiła


Tylko żeby to doceniła jeszcze  :sad:  Póki co marudzi, że tyle przy kompie siedzę. Sęk w tym, że informacje o impregnatach, kostkach i innych sprawach, same mi się nie objawią.

----------


## Frankai

Minęły 24h

Oto jak się zachowały kostki (uwaga: tak jak wspomniałem - synek pomalował kostki permanentnym flamastrem).

To co najbardziej rzuca się w oczy, to fakt że na Remisilu-HE olej dalej jest dużą kroplą a nie plamą. Zarówno na kostce bez impregnatu, jak też na Silexie olej rozlał się w plamę i wsiąkł. Moim zdaniem silikonowy impregnat nie zapobiega przed wchłanianiem oleju. 

Co jeszcze jest widoczne, to plama na Silexie na czerwonej kostce, a znacznie mniej na żółtej i na grafitowej. Przypomnę, że czerwoną impregnowałem przy użyciu minimalnej podanej przez producenta ilości impregnatu, dla żółtej i grafitowej użyłem maksymalnej ilości.

----------


## Frankai

Przyszedł czas na czyszczenie. Na początek zebranie oleju u lakierobejcy za pomocą ręczników papierowych. 

Póki co nic odkrywczego - jak widać plama po oleju na Remisilu-HE jest znikoma. Z innymi papier nic już nie mógł zrobić  :wink:  Jeżeli chodzi o lakierobejcę, to w zasadzie podobnie - Remisil-HE może nie zapobiegł pobrudzeniu, ale lakierobejca pobrudziła to miejsce, a nie przyschła. 







Zdjęcia po szorowaniu będą jutro (jeżeli zdążę do południa), kiedy kostki wyschną.

----------


## Megana

> Napisał Megana
> 
> No i dobrze, że żonka zmusiła
> 
> 
> Tylko żeby to doceniła jeszcze  Póki co marudzi, że tyle przy kompie siedzę. Sęk w tym, że informacje o impregnatach, kostkach i innych sprawach, same mi się nie objawią.


*
Frankai -* Wyjście może być takie, 
powiedz żonie, żeby zgłębiła jakiś temat ( napisz pytania - dużo pytań  :smile: ) i posadź przed komputerem. I czas start - mierzysz ile jej to zajmie, ale nie tylko ma znaleźć temat, ale go przeczytać ze zrozumieniem i wymyślić rozwiązanie problemu  :smile: 
Może doceni jednak Twoje siedzenie  przed komputerem    :Wink2:

----------


## gonsiorek

Frankai- dzięki za testy! Widzę jednak, że jakoś te impregnaty nie powalają swoja odpornością na olej  :smile:  Ostatnio z racji dużych prac remontowo-budowlanych moja kostka była potraktowana traktorem z przyczepami a jak wiadomo leci z nich dość sporo - duże plamu oleju (np 3-5 kostki) do 12 godzin od zabrudzenia czyściem z pełnym powodzeniam w nastepujący sposób - na początek zasypywałem je drobnym suchym piaskiem, wcierałem go butem lub szczotką, zamiatałem zanieczyszczony piasek, zalewałem zabrudzeone kostki zwykłym rozcieńczalnikiem i zasypywałem ponownie sychym piaskiem, ponownie szorowałem i jak na razie zero strat  :smile: .

Jeśli możesz to miałbym prośbe abyś napisał jak te impregnaty wyglądają od strony wizualnej? Efekt mokrej kostki widoczny - jak taka zaimpregnowana kostka reaguje na użytkowanie - wyciera się ? Ostatnio znajomy pomalował izohanem półmatem - to jakiś preparat podobny do silex-u - śmierdział jak lakier - zobaczymy za jakiś czas co z tego bedzie.

----------


## Frankai

> Frankai- dzięki za testy! Widzę jednak, że jakoś te impregnaty nie powalają swoja odpornością na olej


Faktycznie oczekiwałem troszkę więcej po Remisilu-HE. Był strasznie chwalony gdzie nie czytałem o nim. Może mój przeterminowany płyn do prania był nieskuteczny. Może lepiej było pożyczyć i sprawdzić myjką? Plama ewidentnie nie wsiąkała w niego i to co widać - jest tylko rozstartą na powierzchni resztką oleju. 

Po wyschnięciu na Silexie nie widać plamy. Po prostu plama jest w tym samym kolorze co "mokra kostka"  :wink: 




> Ostatnio z racji dużych prac remontowo-budowlanych moja kostka była potraktowana traktorem z przyczepami a jak wiadomo leci z nich dość sporo - duże plamu oleju (np 3-5 kostki) do 12 godzin od zabrudzenia czyściem z pełnym powodzeniam w nastepujący sposób - na początek zasypywałem je drobnym suchym piaskiem, wcierałem go butem lub szczotką, zamiatałem zanieczyszczony piasek, zalewałem zabrudzeone kostki zwykłym rozcieńczalnikiem i zasypywałem ponownie sychym piaskiem, ponownie szorowałem i jak na razie zero strat .


Po takim czyszczeniu moja kostka z pewnością też będzie czysta, ale podejrzewam, że może zostać uszkodzona powierzchnia impregnatu. 
Jest też lepszy i prostszy sposób - środek o nazwie "PMR" chyba. Na stronie ML Jedwabne było pokazane jak działa.




> Jeśli możesz to miałbym prośbe abyś napisał jak te impregnaty wyglądają od strony wizualnej? Efekt mokrej kostki widoczny - jak taka zaimpregnowana kostka reaguje na użytkowanie - wyciera się ?


A skąd mam wiedzieć?  :wink:  To trzeba czasu. Wycieranie to jedno, a utlenianie to drugie. Skoro podają, że zabezpiecza przez 4 lata, a nie podają w zależności od użytkowania, to chyba właśnie ten drugi proces jest istotniejszy.

----------


## Karas123

Podbiję temat  :smile: 
Czy środek został już wybrany?? Położyłem kostkę na jesieni, robota nie została dokończona z powodu śniegu, teraz kiedy stopniał ukazał się obraz klęski,, pełno plam po oleju ;/
Więc nic innego mi w nie zostaje jak impregnacja 510m2 kostki.
Czy jest możliwość naniesienia warstwy Remisilu-HE, a na nią zwykły Remisil aby uzyskać efekt mokrej kostki?

----------


## Karas123

podbije jeszcze raz temat>? Nie ma gdzieś w okolicy autorów?  :smile:

----------


## tygrys2000.79

też czekam ....                zima minęła 
temat wg. mnie nie został do końca wyczerpany
impregnowac -pewnie tak, jak ktoś nie chce to nie musi-
pytanie *co się dzieje z zaimpregnowaną powierzchnią w czasie?*
widziałem efekty działania klimatu na impregnowane okładziny zewnętrzne
wyglądało to jak biała pleśń i się łuszczyło
nie chciałbym czegoś takiego na bruku
*Frankai* dzięki za test,  daje trochę poglądu na te powierzchnie impregnowane 
tylko czy ta "mokra kostka" będzie wyglądac tak przez lata? czy będzie płowiec? a może robic jasna/biaława i może co gorszego?
na mojej semmelrokowej brązowej gładkiej wyglądałoby to strasznie
mam nadzieję że zamieści ktoś odpowiednią notkę
oczywiście mam nadzieję że na zaimpregnowanych kostkach nic nie będzie się złego dziac
pozdrawiam

----------


## Asia...

Ja impregnowałam osobiście swoją kostkę wałkiem Był to impregnat BAUTECH Smród niesamowity a efekt mokrej kostki (żaden)po kilku miesiącach niewidoczny Może ktoś ma inną opinie na temat tego produktu. Ja go nie polecam.

----------


## Endriuszka

jak się sprawiły wam kostki po takiej obfitej w śnieg i mróz zimie ?????

----------


## setts

chciałbym zapytać się osób które impregnowały albo myślą o impregnacji kostki brukowej czy ktoś sprawdzał produkt firmy dekspol. ogólnie są to impregnaty do malowania starej kostki w różnych kolorach ale jest tam do wyboru jedna pucha która jest koloryzująca ale bezbarwna. i właśnie chciałem się dowiedzieć jak to wygląda. czy jest to tylko efekt nabłyszczający czy coś w stylu efektu mokrej kostki. zastanawiam się właśnie nad impregnacją a w porównaniu z resztą firm cenowo produkty te są dużo tańsze

----------


## akrola

Witam, jestem wlasnie na etapie "myslenic" o impregnacji kostki. Ale moim podstawowym pytanie do Was - a widze, ze sami doswiadczeni i zainteresowani tematem na tym forum.
Kostke mi wlasnie klada!!!  Czy mam od razu ja impregnowac czy poczekac z rok!!!  Tutaj sa rozne glosy. Prosze o pomoc!!!!

----------


## panfotograf

> kostka kamienna jest tak samo podatna na zabrudzenia olejem , smarami i tłuszczami jak i betonowa ... - i też stosuje się na nią impregnaty i inne środki


Niezaimpregnowany beton chłonie wszystko jak papier. Granit jest jednym z materiałów (stosowanych na różne powierzchnie użytkowe) najmniej chłonnych. Dlatego stosuje się go np. na blaty kuchenne. Oczywiście dobrze jest go jeszcze dodatkowo zaimpregnować.
Kostka betonowa ostatnimi laty jest popularna, ale wiele osób które ja położyły dziś tego żałują (mała trwałość w stosunku do bruku granitowego czy klinkierowego)
http://www.muratordom.pl/ogrod/nawie...e,86_3683.html

----------


## m.trybulec

Impregnować można od razu – bez karencji (informacja wg APS ów Libetu). Nawierzchnia  musi być idealnie czysta. Koniecznie bez zabrudzeń po olejach i oponach. Nie wolno impregnować jeśli na kostce widoczne są wykwity. Impregnacja zatyka kanaliki kapilarne i wykwit będzie nie do usunięcia. Co do technologii każdy wykonawca ma swoje tajemnice i sprawdzone sposoby.

----------


## la***is

Są to porównywalne preparaty z naszymi,tylko cena, często wyższa nawet o100% od naszych. Wybierając impregnat, należy kierować się bazą na której został zrobiony. Preparaty na bazie wody, zawsze będą wymywane po jakimś czasie, o silikonowych słyszałem niezbyt pochlebne opinie, ale nie znam szczegółów, polecam natomiast preparaty na bazie rozpuszczalników i alkoholu, świetnie penetrują i po wyschnięciu utwardzają powierzchnie kostki, tworząc barierę dla wody i podwyższając odporność na ścieranie. Odradzam malowanie "oszczędne" , na takie szkoda pieniędzy, kostka musi się "napić", taka jest zasada impregnacji. Dobry impregnat powinien wytrzymać 5 - 6 lat przy ruchu pieszym i do 2 lat przy ruchu samochodowym.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## lujezyn

No właśnie poruszony problem "zużycia" wydaje się być najistotniejszy od strony wizualnej. Jeśli zaimpregnowany bruk, szczególnie ten o efekcie różnym od naturalnego koloru kostki (np. efekt mokrego bruku) zacznie sie po jakimś czasie ścierqać od np. chodzenia, to może wyglądać to koszmarnie!!! Choć nie ukrywam, że mój bruk betonowy jest najładniejszy właśnie po deszczu i preparaty dające taki efekt są w kręgu mojego zainteresowania.
A czy producenci impregnatów cokolwiek o tym wspominają? Lub piszą czy czynność bez problemu można powtórzyć, gdy efekt zużycia zacznie być widoczny?

----------


## Karas123

Koledzy, przetestowałem sarsil bruk z efektem mokrej kostki i mogę powiedzieć że to kasa wywalona w  błoto. Efekt jest super przez 1 tydzień, po miesiącu nie ma już śladu. Po 3m kostka jest wyraźniej matowa i szara od nieimpregnowanej. pozostał jedynie efekt niewchłaniania wody. Schnie dużo szybciej od niezaimpregnowanej. :/

----------


## aLien01

Witam

Podbije temat.
Czy ktoś może polecić sprawdzony produkt dający "efekt mokrej kostki"

----------


## Ivon

Ciekawa jestem jakie macie spostrzeżenia na temat Waszych pomalowanych kostek ?
Właśnie noszę się z zamiarem pomalowania mojej. I tak myślę czy warto ?

----------


## Ivon

Taka cisza w eterze ???? Może jednak ktoś się wypowie w tej kwestii.  :smile:

----------


## bladyy78

mało macie odpowiedzi że żaden impregnat nie jest na stałe i efekt mokrej kostki szybko znika ?  impregnuje się kostkę tylko po to zęby nie wchłaniała wody przez to będzie trwalsza, jednak w domowym użytku kostka wytrzymuje znacznie dłużej niż to ma miejsce w miejscu publicznym gdzie ruch jest intensywny.

----------


## Ivon

> *mało macie odpowiedzi że żaden impregnat nie jest na stałe i efekt mokrej kostki szybko znika ?*  impregnuje się kostkę tylko po to zęby nie wchłaniała wody przez to będzie trwalsza, jednak w domowym użytku kostka wytrzymuje znacznie dłużej niż to ma miejsce w miejscu publicznym gdzie ruch jest intensywny.


Najwyraźniej mało mamy odpowiedzi, skoro pytam.
Nikt nie opisał jak się ma jego kostka po dwóch latach od nałożenia.  Są różni producenci... i może efekty są różne. 
Dlatego nie rozumiem bladyy78 Twojej irytacji.

----------


## bladyy78

co szukasz odwiedzi że kostka po roku od impregnacji będzie nadal wyglądała taj jak po pierwszym dniu ?  Takiej odpowiedzi nie znajdziesz. Kilka postów wyżej masz napisane że to kasa wywalona w błoto.

----------


## m.trybulec

Zadaniem impregnacji jest przede wszystkim dodatkowe ograniczenie chłonności. Pozwala to usunąć plamy i zabrudzenia zanim wnikną w kostkę. Niektórzy producenci oferują wybrane modele kostki brukowej już zaimpregnowane (np. Libet w kostkach premium – system ALS). Co do skuteczności samodzielnej impregnacji i jej trwałości decyduje przede wszystkim typ produktu, z jakim mamy do czynienia. Impregnaty na bazie wody są tanie, ale nietrwałe. Można przyjąć, że ich trwałość to jeden rok. Druga grupa to impregnaty na bazie silikatów i butanolu. Są popularne bo nadają kostce wysycony kolor (jakby była mokra). Efekt estetyczny ustępuje, kiedy całkowicie wyparują rozpuszczalniki takiego impregnatu – ale nie wpływa to na jego właściwości fizyko-chemiczne. Najdroższa grupa to impregnaty polimerowe – nie dają takich efektów estetycznych, za to najdłużej zachowują swoje właściwości.

----------


## clean-bruk

> Zadaniem impregnacji jest przede wszystkim dodatkowe ograniczenie chłonności. Pozwala to usunąć plamy i zabrudzenia zanim wnikną w kostkę. Niektórzy producenci oferują wybrane modele kostki brukowej już zaimpregnowane (np. Libet w kostkach premium – system ALS). Co do skuteczności samodzielnej impregnacji i jej trwałości decyduje przede wszystkim typ produktu, z jakim mamy do czynienia. Impregnaty na bazie wody są tanie, ale nietrwałe. Można przyjąć, że ich trwałość to jeden rok. Druga grupa to impregnaty na bazie silikatów i butanolu. Są popularne bo nadają kostce wysycony kolor (jakby była mokra). Efekt estetyczny ustępuje, kiedy całkowicie wyparują rozpuszczalniki takiego impregnatu – ale nie wpływa to na jego właściwości fizyko-chemiczne. Najdroższa grupa to impregnaty polimerowe – nie dają takich efektów estetycznych, za to najdłużej zachowują swoje właściwości.


 Nie zgodzę się z kolegą, nie wszystkie impregnaty na bazie wody są tanie i słabej jakości, jak również nie wszystkie oparte na rozpuszczalnikach organicznych są dobrej jakości. Trwałość dobrych impregnatów zależy w głównej mierze od umiejętnego ich zastosowania. Następnie "silikat i butanol" - raczej chodzi koledze o silikony, bo silikaty to rodzaj materiału budowlanego, no chyba że kolega doczytał gdzieś o siloksanach; dalej Butanol to zwykły alkohol i służy do poprawy zwilżalności oraz rzeczywiście jako baza różnych preparatów. I następnie: "Impregnaty polimerowe" - przecież wszystkie są polimerowe, silikony to polimery Si, impregnaty na bazie wody też zwierają jako substancję czynną polimery. Dalej: Faktem jest, że wodne są tańsze, ale ma na to wpływ fakt, że woda jako składnik impregnatu jest tanim surowcem - tańszym niż butanol, ksylen, czy inny rozpuszczalnik organiczny.
Zwracam na to uwagę, bo to już drugi artykuł który znalazłem w sieci napisany prawdopodobnie przez kolegę (drugi był na innym forum). Pragnę zwrócić zwyczajnie uwagę że ktoś wprowadził Pana w błąd.

----------


## clean-bruk

> Zwracam na to uwagę, bo to już drugi artykuł który znalazłem w sieci napisany prawdopodobnie przez kolegę (drugi był na innym forum). Pragnę zwrócić zwyczajnie uwagę że ktoś wprowadził Pana w błąd.


Pragnę najmocniej kolegę przeprosić - znalazłem wpis, o którym wspomniałem wcześniej - brzmiał identycznie, lecz napisany był przez innego pracownika firmy LIBET (pan Piotr K.) - stąd przypuszczam skąd wziął się błąd. Osoba, która przygotowała opracowanie n/t impregnatów w firmie lub dla firmy Libet nie była merytorycznie przygotowana do tematu.
Stąd jeszcze raz kolegę przepraszam i proszę nie brać tego do siebie, natomiast wszystkich odwiedzających forum przestrzegam przed wyciąganiem błędnych wniosków z przedmiotowej wypowiedzi.

----------


## m.trybulec

Nie ma się o co obrażać, a uczyć się trzeba jednak całe życie. Właśnie doświadczyłem, że zasada ograniczonego zaufania obowiązuje nie tylko na drodze  :wink:  
pozdrowienia 
MT

----------


## Blechert

Wielu chce kupić kostkę a prawie nikt impregnatu. Ale jeśli już impregnować, to proponuję kupić kilka różnych flaszek. Wypróbować. Są tanie. A potem pociągnąć plac  tym, który najdłużej trzyma. Żaden nie daje wiecznego efektu.

----------


## la***is

> Zadaniem impregnacji jest przede wszystkim dodatkowe ograniczenie chłonności. Pozwala to usunąć plamy i zabrudzenia zanim wnikną w kostkę. Niektórzy producenci oferują wybrane modele kostki brukowej już zaimpregnowane (np. Libet w kostkach premium – system ALS). Co do skuteczności samodzielnej impregnacji i jej trwałości decyduje przede wszystkim typ produktu, z jakim mamy do czynienia. Impregnaty na bazie wody są tanie, ale nietrwałe. Można przyjąć, że ich trwałość to jeden rok. Druga grupa to impregnaty na bazie silikatów i butanolu. Są popularne bo nadają kostce wysycony kolor (jakby była mokra). Efekt estetyczny ustępuje, kiedy całkowicie wyparują rozpuszczalniki takiego impregnatu – ale nie wpływa to na jego właściwości fizyko-chemiczne. Najdroższa grupa to impregnaty polimerowe – nie dają takich efektów estetycznych, za to najdłużej zachowują swoje właściwości.


Chyba najbardziej sensowna wypowiedź w tym temacie. Właśnie w taki sposób trzeba wszystkim wyjaśniać temat impregnacji betonu. Mam jeszcze parę uwag do tej wypowiedzi, a ponieważ interesuję się tematem, to niektóre, będą  ze znakiem zapytania. *System ALS*, oczywiście, do celów marketingowych, to ładnie brzmi i na zwykłym zjadaczu chleba ma robić wrażenie. Polega to na tym (oczywiście w domyśle), że do zewnętrznej warstwy mieszanki betonu, producent dodał jakiś środek chemiczny który spowodował całkowitą odporność tej warstwy na wnikanie wody i innych płynów, ot i cały system. Efekt takiego rozwiązania jest bardzo pozytywny ponieważ warstwa ta będzie nam bardzo długo "służyła", zawsze z efektem hydrofobowym. Libet proponował jeszcze kiedyś impregnat pod własną marką ale zgodnie z kartą techniczną, jego trwałość określał na 3 - 6 miesięcy, więc nie było się czym zachwycać, obecnie nie wiem, czy jeszcze jest w ofercie. Właściwy dobór impregnatu, faktycznie, te na bazie wody, głównie robione na bazie żywicy akrylowej(i nie tylko) mają trwałość 1 - 2 lat natomiast dalszy podział bym widział troszkę inaczej. Ogólnie, impregnaty na bazie silikonu a potem na bazie spirytusu (butanol, etanol ), chyba te dwie grupy różnią się sporo od siebie, na korzyść tych, na bazie alkoholu. Zagadką są dla mnie "impregnaty polimerowe" chyba jest to zbyt mało precyzyjne określenie, ze względu na używanie tego terminu przez  producentów produktów wodnych na bazie żywic akrylowych, co wprowadza potencjalnych odbiorców w błąd. Zastanawiające jest dla mnie, że producenci kostki, nie stosują masowo dodatków zmniejszających nasiąkliwość betonu, prawdopodobnie chodzi o koszty, a zbyt trwałej nie mogą produkować bo kto kupi następną produkcję ?  :smile:  Zastanawia mnie również, dlaczego nie klasyfikuje się impregnatów na podstawie odporności na ścieranie, co według mojej oceny jest najważniejszym parametrem, impregnat wsiąkając w beton na te kilka milimetrów, powinien utworzyć monolit z warstwą betonu wzmocnić ją i razem się ścierać, oczywiście cały czas zachowując odporność również na wodę oleje itp. Taką właśnie "podeszwą" jest  system ALS tylko troszkę inaczej wykonaną.
Na zakończenie, "efekt mokrej kostki" to efekt dla naiwnych, producenci dostosowali się do potrzeb rynku ale efekt jest tylko na kilka miesięcy a stary dobry beton, powinien dalej pozostać matowy i trwały :yes: .... Jeśli ktoś ma wiedzę w tematach które poruszyłem zapraszam do dyskusji, chętnie się czegoś nowego nauczę.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## gonsiorek

Mija prawie 5 lat od mojego założenia wątku i w sumie obserwując kostkę brukową przez ten okres, zaczynam żałować, że nie "targnąłem" się na bruk klinkierowy. Pamiętam, że różnica w zakupie wynosiła wtedy ok 35-40 zł co przy 70-80 m2 mojej powierzchni było do przełknięcia. Całe te impregnaty to można sobie odpuścić bo to taki ... abonament, który po kilku latach daje nam koszt bruku  :smile:  Robiłem takie małe porównanie wczoraj - kilka kostek bruku leżało na dworze a klika gdzieś w piwnicy - kolorystycznie takie same  :smile:

----------


## tubek

Witam
Czy kostkę betonową można zagruntować zwykłym gruntem bezbarwnym a np. później zaimpregnować? Czy gruntowanie cokolwiek by dało?
I czy impregnację można wykonać bez usuwania piasku z fug a tylko po oczyszczeniu powierzchni myjką ciśnieniową?

----------


## m.trybulec

Większość producentów sprzedaje kostki impregnowane fabrycznie. Sprawdź najpierw, czy Twoja nie jest przypadkiem już zabezpieczona. Nie spotkałem się z taką praktyką. Żeby się nie okazało, że grunt wejdzie w jakąś dziwną reakcję z kostką, barwnikiem itp. I zamiast trwałości wyjdzie paskudny wygląd.

----------


## PatiJ

Witam

w załączeniu na zdjęciu widać kostkę grafitową Polbruk Urbanika bez impregnacji, tę jaśniejszą zaimpregnowaną Remisilem oraz tę ciemniejszą zaimpregnowaną SarsilBrukiem. Tak dla porównania jak wyglądają po zaimpregnowaniu.

PS. Zastosowałem SarsilBruk i na niecałe 100m2 wyszło mi 7 puszek 5L

pozdrawiam

----------


## sokratis

Ja układam u siebie bruk bet na podjeździe i mimo tego, że kostka chwalona za wszystko odporność, to mam zamiar ją jeszcze dodatkowo impregnować. Na pewno taki zabieg jak ma chociaż niewiele pomóc wart jest zachodu. Tak mi jeszcze zastanawiam czy wybrać impregnat matowy czy połyskujący.

----------


## KonAn

Być może zaskoczę Was swoim pomysłem, ale co powiedzielibyście na impregnację kostki betonowej olejem silnikowym? Często wielu z Was pisało o problemach z plamami oleju na podjazdach.Zamiast z nimi walczyć można zaprząc niepożądany efekt do ochrony kostki.W moim przypadku jest to kostka grafitowa, także kolor kostki współgrałby z kolorem impregnatu.Prosiłbym o marginalizację wątku ekologicznego, w razie czego można użyć oleju silnikowego nieużywanego.Jedynym problemem jest to czy taki olej nie wpłynie destrukcyjnie na beton?

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Być może zaskoczę Was swoim pomysłem, ale co powiedzielibyście na impregnację kostki betonowej olejem silnikowym? Często wielu z Was pisało o problemach z plamami oleju na podjazdach.Zamiast z nimi walczyć można zaprząc niepożądany efekt do ochrony kostki.W moim przypadku jest to kostka grafitowa, także kolor kostki współgrałby z kolorem impregnatu.Prosiłbym o marginalizację wątku ekologicznego, w razie czego można użyć oleju silnikowego nieużywanego.Jedynym problemem jest to czy taki olej nie wpłynie destrukcyjnie na beton?


WPROST GENIALNE! Nie będę się tutaj opisywał na temat smrodu i szkodliwych oparów, które będą tam w pełnym słońcu, ale może co nieco na temat samego skażenia środowiska i niechybnego skażenia wód gruntowych przy tego typu "impregnacji".
Przypuszczam, że dostałbyś za takie coś niezły mandacik.

Swoją drogą wyobrażam sobie już jakieś 200 m^2 powierzchni "zaimpregnowanej" olejem silnikowym, 34 stopnie, pełne słońce i samego właściciela w samym środeczku.
Toż to lepsze niż wąchanie kleju.

Aha, plamy z oleju znikają tak średnio po kilku miesiącach. Baaardzo trwała "impregnacja".

----------


## Stan Bruk

Jestem brukarzem i osobiście mogę polecić Deepcoat, impregnuje nim moje realizacje. Klienci są bardzo zadowolenie dzięki tamu mam mnóstwo robót z "polecenia". Impregnowane powierzchnie wyróżniają się na tle nie impregnowanych, do tego łatwiej utrzymać je w czystości.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Jestem brukarzem i osobiście mogę polecić Deepcoat, impregnuje nim moje realizacje. Klienci są bardzo zadowolenie dzięki tamu mam mnóstwo robót z "polecenia". Impregnowane powierzchnie wyróżniają się na tle nie impregnowanych, do tego łatwiej utrzymać je w czystości.


Jak długo ten efekt "wyróżniania się na tle nieimpergnowanych" się utrzymuje? 3 miesiące? Jaki jest koszt takiej impregnacji?

Obserwuję jak pseudo kostki brukowe, produkowane obecnie na polskim rynku przez pseudo producentów się zachowują po kilku latach.
Produkuje się obecnie bubel, gwarancje są tylko na papierze (jak praktycznie wszystkie materiały budowlane dostępne na polskim rynku - producenci mają klienta w głębokim poważaniu po tym jak wyda już kasę).
Ten bubel polecają impregnować, czyli wydać 2-3 tyś kolejne, żeby badziew choć na moment przestał przypominać badziew.

Pytam, dlaczego kostki produkowane 20-15 lat temu trzymały kolor i nie potrzebowały impregnacji a obecne kostki rozpadają się po kilku latach?

----------


## fantomek24

a jak oceniacie jakość kostki  semmerlock pastella? chciałem ją wybrać do położenia kolor antracyt i jasny szary

----------


## grzegorz_si

> a jak oceniacie jakość kostki  semmerlock pastella? chciałem ją wybrać do położenia kolor antracyt i jasny szary


Od semmelrocka trzymaj sie z daleka. Ich gwarancja jest tylko na papierze. Sąsiad ma classicco, które wyblakło po  roku. Nie doczekał się nawet uczciwej odpowiedzi w sprawie reklamacji.
Szkoda czasu i pieniędzy.
Tyle mogę napisać.

----------


## fantomek24

fajna kosteczka daltego w nią strzeliłem a który jakościowo w takim razie?
z drugiej strony każdy ma lepsze i gorsze doświadczenia i to co jeden poleca to drugi karci

----------


## grzegorz_si

> fajna kosteczka daltego w nią strzeliłem a który jakościowo w takim razie?
> z drugiej strony każdy ma lepsze i gorsze doświadczenia i to co jeden poleca to drugi karci


Akurat doświadczenia związane z realizacją reklamacji i wyegzekwowaniem gwarancji KAŻDY MA TAKIE SAMO!
Genralnie nie polecam żadnej kostki wśród obecnie produkowanych kostek betonowych, żadnego wiodącego producenta: Semmelrock. Libet, Bruk-bet, Polbruk - jedno i to samo badziewie.
Wszystkie są bardzo niskiej jakości a gwarancja po prostu nie istnieje.
Nie są warte tych WYWINDOWANYCH cen. Szkoda kasy.

----------


## nerwus

> Akurat doświadczenia związane z realizacją reklamacji i wyegzekwowaniem gwarancji KAŻDY MA TAKIE SAMO!
> Genralnie nie polecam żadnej kostki wśród obecnie produkowanych kostek betonowych, żadnego wiodącego producenta: Semmelrock. Libet, Bruk-bet, Polbruk - jedno i to samo badziewie.
> Wszystkie są bardzo niskiej jakości a gwarancja po prostu nie istnieje.
> Nie są warte tych WYWINDOWANYCH cen. Szkoda kasy.


Więc pozostaje klinkier który jest stosunkowo drogi lub jak pisałem wcześniej granit ze Strzegomia, zamawiając całą wannę można wyrwać naprawdę rewelacyjną cenę za m2, zaręczam że niższą niż za renomowane betony które nie przetrwają dekady.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Więc pozostaje klinkier który jest stosunkowo drogi lub jak pisałem wcześniej granit ze Strzegomia, zamawiając całą wannę można wyrwać naprawdę rewelacyjną cenę za m2, zaręczam że niższą niż za renomowane betony które nie przetrwają dekady.


To, że nie przetrwają dekady w to wierzę, jak patrzę na kostkę, którą ludzie układali. Sam też żałuję, że granitowej nie położyłem.
Nikt mnie nigdy w życiu drugi raz na beton od polskiego producenta nie namówi.

----------


## kostkapp

Impregnacja jest konieczna, no i o wiele ładniej wyglądają kostka zaimpregnowana. Polecam Deepcoat.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Impregnacja jest konieczna, no i o wiele ładniej wyglądają kostka zaimpregnowana. Polecam Deepcoat.


BZDURA! Ładniej wygląda przez miesiąc. Jak rozumiem sprzedajesz to badziewie, czy jak?
Ludzie! Nie dajcie się naciągnąć. Niby dlaczego impregnacja jest konieczna? Bo co? Rozleci się? To jakim cudem 20 lat temu kostki betonowe bez impregnacji się nie rozlatywały? 
Straci kolor? Więc jakim cudem stare kostki robione pod stodołą barwione ichniejszymi barwnikami trzymają kolor a obecne nie?
Jaki wniosek? Producenci betonu produkują badziewie a producenci impregnatów wciskają ludziom kit, że ich impregnat z tego badziewia zrobi porządny produkt.

----------


## minia111

bez przesady moi rodzice maja kostke burkowa 15 lat i nic sie z niaa nie dzieje procz tego ze sa plamy po oleju z samochodu, ale i to wyczyscili, a jak wychodza jakies chwasty czy inne cuda do ogarniaja to jakims preparatem np chwastout albo cos

----------


## grzegorz_si

> bez przesady moi rodzice maja kostke burkowa 15 lat i nic sie z niaa nie dzieje procz tego ze sa plamy po oleju z samochodu, ale i to wyczyscili, a jak wychodza jakies chwasty czy inne cuda do ogarniaja to jakims preparatem np chwastout albo cos


O ile dobrze czytałeś, właśnie pisaliśmy o tych starych kostkach - one były jeszcze trwałe, w porównaniu z tym, co sprzedaje się teraz.

----------


## m.trybulec

Jak już się ma kostkę to o nią się po prostu dba. Zamiatanie, ze trzy razy w roku porządne przemycie  i czyszczenie świeżych plam zaraz po ich wystąpieniu. I wystarczy.  Żaden impregnat w tym nie wyręczy. I każdy impregnat prędzej czy później znika.  O trwałości impregnatu dużo mówią ale handlowcy.

----------


## End_riu

Sprzedajesz bierzesz prowizje i masz wszystko w (_._) tak wygląda ipregnowanie kostki od strony handlowej.
Kupujesz impregnujesz i za kilka tygodni jest do (_,_) tak wyglada impregnowanie kostki.
Żeby to miało ręce i nogi, trzeba impregnować ze 4 razy w roku. Po kilku latach koszty przekroczą koszt wymiany kostki.

----------


## End_riu

A która firma produkuje trwale zaimpregowaną kostkę?

----------


## grzegorz_si

> A która firma produkuje trwale zaimpregowaną kostkę?


Żadna. Coś takiego jak "trwała impregnacja" nie istnieje.

----------


## End_riu

> Żadna. Coś takiego jak "trwała impregnacja" nie istnieje.


No co Ty?  :big grin:

----------


## grzegorz_si

> No co Ty?


Sorry, zaspany byłem  :big tongue:

----------


## la***is

> Żadna. Coś takiego jak "trwała impregnacja" nie istnieje.


Mylisz się, istnieją specjalne dodatki do betonu które powodują znaczne ograniczenie nasiąkliwości w trakcie eksploatacji. Dodajemy je w trakcie mieszania kruszyw z cementem w ilości 1 do 3 % do wagi cementu. Taki beton jest powszechnie stosowany od lat na obiektach hydrotechnicznych. Chyba pierwszą firmą która zastosowała taki dodatek do swoich płyt tarasowych jest firma Libet, trochę się z tym reklamowali. Ta forma zabezpieczenia chroni tylko przed wodą. Zabezpieczenie przed wodą i olejem na poziomie kilkunastu lat też można uzyskać, zaczynają się pojawiać na rynku preparaty nanotechnologii i niektóre z nich mają takie właściwości, jednak procedura aplikacji jest dosyć kłopotliwa i nie każdy będzie chciał się z tym bawić.
Co do jakości, jej obniżenie jest ściśle związane z presją na coraz niższą cenę, sami klienci to wymuszają więc rynek się dostosowuje tworząc produkty coraz tańsze o określonej jakości, pretensje możemy mieć sami do siebie. Jeśli chodzi o impregnaty do kostki, ponad 90% z nich, nie nadaje się do impregnacji kostki brukowej (wbrew zapewnieniom producentów) bo dają efekt przez bardzo krótki czas i jest to ściśle związane z brakiem odporności na ścieranie, są to materiały powłokowe (silikony, akryle) które w czasie eksploatacji bardzo szybko się ścierają i kostka pozostaje bez ochrony, tych z odpornością na ścieranie jest bardzo mało...

pozdrawiam

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Mylisz się


Nie mylę się.



> istnieją specjalne dodatki do betonu które powodują znaczne ograniczenie nasiąkliwości w trakcie eksploatacji. Dodajemy je w trakcie mieszania kruszyw z cementem w ilości 1 do 3 % do wagi cementu. Taki beton jest powszechnie stosowany od lat na obiektach hydrotechnicznych.


To chyba raczej nie jest impregnacja...



> Chyba pierwszą firmą która zastosowała taki dodatek do swoich płyt tarasowych jest firma Libet, trochę się z tym reklamowali. Ta forma zabezpieczenia chroni tylko przed wodą.


Piszesz o reklamowanym systemie ALS? Mam kostkę z tym "cudem" techniki. Odporność na wodę wykazywała góra przez 2 miesiące. Do tego czasu było widać krople wody uciekające z powierzchni. Teraz po systemie ALS śladu nie ma. 



> Zabezpieczenie przed wodą i olejem na poziomie kilkunastu lat też można uzyskać, zaczynają się pojawiać na rynku preparaty nanotechnologii i niektóre z nich mają takie właściwości, jednak procedura aplikacji jest dosyć kłopotliwa i nie każdy będzie chciał się z tym bawić.


Bzdura. Za bardzo ulegasz maretingowemu bełkotowi.

Kiepska jakość produktów wiąże się tylko li z pazernością samych producentów i z totalnym brakiem uczciwości. Z niczym więcej.
Ceny są bardzo wysokie i nikt mi ciemnoty nie będzie wciskał, że niskie ceny generują niskiej koszty a te z kolei spadek jakości.
BZDURA do kawadratu. Kilkanaście lat temu chłop za stodołą z DOBREGO cementu robił lepsze i tańsze kostki, które nie piły wody jak teraz. 

Pretensje mam do nieuczciwych oszustów, którzy sprzedają GÓ...NO i przy okazji GWARANTUJĄ (tylko na papierku) trwałość rzędu 60 lat!
Jeżeli jestem uczciwy i sprzedają gówno to mówię że to gówno i koniec.
AMEN!

----------


## End_riu

Nie ma się co spierać, bo każdy będzie obstawał przy swoim.
Normalne jest, że zwykły przysłowiowy Kowalski nie zapłaci za metr kostki 150zł. Dlatego, żadnych dłużej działających i odpornych dodatków w niej nie bedzie.
Druga sprawa. Kostka, za którą 4lata wstecz płacłem 68zł obecnie kosztuje 39zł, bo konkurencyjna firma wprowadziła na rynek niemal identyczny produkt. Różnica jest tylko w szerokosciach o 1cm. 
Jak ma być lepsza jakość, skoro koszt wyprodukowania jest prawie taki jak koszt gotowego wyrobu.
20-15lat temu, na kostkę było stać niewielki procent inwestorów. Kostka była dużo lepszej jakości.

Ludzie traktujcie kostkę jak beton ozdobny, bo tym jest. Nie próbujcie jej na siłę upiększać, bo to nie choinka.

Grzegorz tylko po co komu pseudo trwałość kostki na 60 lat jak domy buduje się obecnie z materiałów z "gwarancją" na 30-50lat  :big tongue:

----------


## la***is

> Nie mylę się.


Myślę, że w pewnym sensie, żaden z nas się nie myli, tylko patrzymy na to z różnych punktów widzenia...




> To chyba raczej nie jest impregnacja...


To też jest impregnacja jako efekt końcowy, tylko wykonana w inny sposób....




> Piszesz o reklamowanym systemie ALS? Mam kostkę z tym "cudem" techniki. Odporność na wodę wykazywała góra przez 2 miesiące. Do tego czasu było widać krople wody uciekające z powierzchni. Teraz po systemie ALS śladu nie ma.


Te uciekające krople wody to efekt powierzchownej hydrofobizacji powierzchni który może zanikać pod wpływem użytkowania tej powierzchni tj. tarcia, jest to zjawisko naturalne dla tego typu zabezpieczeń, istotne jest natomiast to, aby woda nie wsiąkała wgłąb betonu, wtedy możemy być pewni, że zabezpieczenie działa, jeżeli jednak woda wnika w głębsze warstwy, to ten cały system to jakaś lipa... 




> Bzdura. Za bardzo ulegasz maretingowemu bełkotowi.


Ja nie biorę swojej wiedzy z marketingowego bełkotu, jak to sam zauważyłeś, rynek to nie tylko produkty silnie reklamowane, są również produkty niszowe skierowane dla profesjonalistów lub dla bardziej zaawansowanego klienta masowego który posiada chociaż trochę wiedzy w temacie, reklama, zwłaszcza ta najmocniejsza, nakierowana jest na klienta który nie ma żadnej wiedzy i ludzie od marketingu doskonale o tym wiedzą, niestety, takich klientów jest najwięcej, co widać również na wszystkich forach... 




> Kiepska jakość produktów wiąże się tylko li z pazernością samych producentów i z totalnym brakiem uczciwości. Z niczym więcej.
> Ceny są bardzo wysokie i nikt mi ciemnoty nie będzie wciskał, że niskie ceny generują niskiej koszty a te z kolei spadek jakości.
> BZDURA do kawadratu. Kilkanaście lat temu chłop za stodołą z DOBREGO cementu robił lepsze i tańsze kostki, które nie piły wody jak teraz.


Z tą pazernością to nie musi być wcale tak, jak piszesz, chociaż częściowo masz rację, to nie są czasy komuny, gdzie jeden element produkował tylko jeden zakład w kraju, teraz jest często tak, że jak nie dasz niższej ceny to plajta i tak się zaczyna karuzela, kto da niższą cenę, ten wygra !! Do czego to prowadzi widzimy na produktach made in chrl, podobnie jest i z tą kostką. Co do chłopa za stodołą i tą potencjalnie trzeźwą kostką, zapewniam Cię, że ta również była pijana do granic możliwości, tylko była z lepszego kruszywa i cementu mogła mieć deczko więcej... :big grin: 




> Pretensje mam do nieuczciwych oszustów, którzy sprzedają GÓ...NO i przy okazji GWARANTUJĄ (tylko na papierku) trwałość rzędu 60 lat!
> Jeżeli jestem uczciwy i sprzedają gówno to mówię że to gówno i koniec.
> AMEN!


Pretensje masz słuszne, bo wiele zakładów produkuje buble, ale cóż, podobno mechanizmy rynkowe eliminują tych najgorszych, a może tych najlepszych, co nie oszukują ale mają wyższe ceny, sam już nie wiem... :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## End_riu

Impregnacja kostki to nic innego jak wywalanie kasy w błoto!
Trzeba ja powtarzać kilka razy w roku. Po kilku sezonach można za wydane pieniądze zmienić kostkę  :smile: 
Oczywiście opinie sprzedawców iimpregnatów oraz wykonawców takich prac są zupełnie inne. Chyba nie muszę tłumaczyć dlaczego?
Stara kostka była robiona z lepszego betonu, z pełnym barieniem i lepszej jakości. Obecnie produkowane kostki są nieporównywalnie gorsze.

----------


## End_riu

A dasz na to pisemną gwarancję, że wytrzyma tyle ile ma wytrzymać kostka?
Nie dasz, bo tyle to nie wytrzyma i obaj o tym wiemy. 
Impregnat, który utrzymuje się ok 2msc kosztuje prawie 200zł i wystarcza na ok 30-50m2 nanoszenia ręcznego. Nanoszenie natryskowe jest już w ogóle niepoozumieniem. Sprawdzone i właśnie dlatego nie oferuję takiej usługi. Chociaż chętnie bym kosił jak inni po 20-30zł za m2, bo roboty przy tym niemal zero (porównując do układania), a zarobek dużo lepszy.
Ile razy zainpregnujesz kostkę nim przekroczysz jej koszt? 
Ceny kostki Pozbruku nie są wystarczająco droższe od konkurencyjnych firm, żeby mogły być tak fajne jak to reklamujesz.
A dodatkowo ich jakość wg mnie nie stawia ich pomiedzy trzema najlepszymi obecnie na rynku. Ceny zaś są porównywalne.

----------


## forgetit

Moderator usunął posta przed tobą, i teraz to wygląda jak dywagacje schizofrenika. A Pozbruk jest nie lepszy i nie groszy (chyba) niż inne kostki.

----------


## End_riu

Nie kładę ich kostki, bo mam swoje upatrzone firmy, na których bazuję.
Widziałem pozbrukowskie obrzeża i krawężniki i wiem, że nie są warte swojej ceny. Wygięte i nie trzymające wymiarów i kątów. 
Sam wiesz jak się takie cuda układa.
Jak mam robić prywatki (domki) to biorę towar, który mnie i klienta zadowoli. Przy publikach nie ma to znaczenia, więc mogę sobie pozwolić na materiały za pół ceny i nie do końca trzymające wymiar. wszystko zależy co i gdzie się kaładzie. Z resztą sam wiesz  :smile:

----------


## Redakcja

Polecamy do obejrzenia nasz film z cyklu: Wybór na 5. Jakie 5 cech ma dobrej jakości kostka brukowa?



Zobacz inne filmy poradnikowe murator.tv - Telewizji Budowlanej Muratora

----------


## Wojtko55

W filmiku jest jednak mowa o dodatkowej impregnacji, która jest potrzebna. Jak widać ile osób tyle opinii. Ja tam jednak przyznam się, że środka Nano używałem do swojej kostki. Wygląda ona bardzo dobrze, ale nie wiem czy to wspólny ich skutek, czy może kostka jest tak dobra  :smile:

----------


## panfotograf

> po co komu pseudo trwałość kostki na 60 lat jak domy buduje się obecnie z materiałów z "gwarancją" na 30-50lat


Gwarancja to nie trwałość. Dom z pustaków ceramicznych będzie stał 100 i więcej lat. W zachodniej Polsce ludzie mieszkają do dziś w poniemieckich domach.
Na tarasie mam bruk klinkierowy, który mnie przeżyje i z którego będą korzystać moje dzieci. Nie trzeba go impregnować, mrozu się nie boi, nie łapie plam. Kostka betonowa po kilkunastu latach jest poplamiona i często pokruszona przez mróz.
Na dachu mam tanią dachówkę betonową z gwarancją na 35 lat na piśmie - trwałość jej jest szacowana na 50-70 lat. Dlaczego nie położyłem papy (tzw gontu bitumicznego)? Kolega położył i po 10 latach zaczął mu przeciekać.

Pytasz "po co komu pseudo trwałość kostki na 60 lat", ja bym zapytał po co komu kostka, którą po kilkunastu latach trzeba kłaść od nowa??

----------


## panfotograf

A trwale zaimpregnowana kostka nazywa się bruk klinkierowy lub granit.  :popcorn:

----------


## Bujaczek

My kupiliśmy zwykłą kostkę taką jak w każdym składzie, ale ze znanej firmy. Mimo to, od razu została zaimpregnowana preparatem z firmy Consil, przeciwko wodzie i olejom.

----------


## sokratis

Ja polecam kupowanie kostek z zabezpieczeniami nadanymi już na produkcji, np. beton z systemem Perlon daje sobie radę bez konieczności impregnacji przez całe życie. Ja tam kiedyś swoją kostkę impregnowałem, zaraz po położeniu, niemniej dzisiaj ta konieczność mam nadzieję by mi odpadła. Impregnowanie sporej nawierzchni samodzielnie to sporo zachodu.

----------


## AREL

Do impregnacji Repels.
Jednoskładnikowy, bezbarwny siloksan o niskiej lepkości na bazie wody, do uszczelniania powierzchni betonowych, odpierania wody, zmniejszania wykwitów i uszkodzeń mrozowych. Pozwala podłożu oddychać, odporny na UV i wysoką alkaliczność podłoża. Zachowuje kolor betonu. Na surowy beton, kamień, cegłę.

----------


## piotrek0m

Polecam kostkę naturalnie impregnowaną - granitową.  :cool:

----------


## Jarek104

wykopię kotleta żeby nie zakladać nowego tematu..
czy ktoś z Was malował kostkę brukową?
Mamy najtańszą polbrukową kostke ( obecna cena 31zł/m2 - dom budował deeloper więc zbytniego wyboru nie było )
Po roku kostka z grafitowej stała się jasno szara.. Zdobyłem trochę pigmeentu od producenta, pomalowałem schody wejściowe do domu - są ciemno-grafitowe, takie jak chcialbym mieć cały podjazd i chodnik. Niestety Więcej tego pigmntu kupić juz nie można, bo coś tam. Co z Waszego doświadczenia nadaje się nalepiej i nie kosztuje miliona monet ( mam łącznie ok 100m2 do pomalowania ). Zależy mi na osiągnięciu ciemno-grafitowego koloru kostki. Wiem juz że sam impregnat "mokra kostka" to będzie za mało..

----------

